# Bokeelia Pier Report 7/4



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Fished Bokeelia pier on Pine Island this morning. Jighead and I had a good amount of activity live shimping both under floats and light weights on bottom. Wild Bill landed several bonnethead sharks (one that went 3'), a ray, pinfish AKA bait, and a skipjack (watch the fins ). I landed 1/2 dozen small spades on a jighead w/fish bites (any color-flavor combo), 1/2 dozen jacks and some ladies on ye ol' gotcha  

Watched a local Craig AKA the Snook Wrassler muscle up and release two big (41" & 44") linesiders from under the pier on live bait (needlefish and ladies). Real interesting, effective, and patent pending big snook rod set-up  

Other pier regulars C&R'd small sharks (lemons and bonnets). Lots of variety hitting the planks today including pompano, snapper, and spanish.

So go fish especially while on vacation  

`bucket


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

hey bucket did they fix the little hut at the end of the pier? last year during hurricane charley the shack at the end was damaged. when you get back if you have access to a boat, there is a great deep grassflat that holds lots of trout, and the occasional shark and mackeral near the entrance to the st. james city canals at the south of P.I.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

sc,

Hut is fixed and is still needed relief from the heat/sun  THX for the boat info should I ho a ride  

Go fish SW FLA,

`bucket


----------

